# Photos from book readings



## Dan Holloway (Dec 18, 2010)

It may be low tech but there's nothing quite so satisfying as a writer than reading your work to a live audience

Here's a pic from a reading in London










and my book's launch








and a couple from literary nights I've run in Oxford


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

That's cool, congrats!


----------

